# Insanely Easy to Hack Into Hospital Equipment....Scary Stuff Here!



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2014)

It's been shown that it is incredibly easy for hackers to hack into hospital equipment.  If they want to, they can remotely change the doses in the drug delivery pumps that are used with IV drugs like antibiotics or morphine, they can alter the actions of defibrillators, setting on refrigeration which stores blood supplies, etc. can be raised or lowered, medical records can be altered, etc...http://www.wired.com/2014/04/hospital-equipment-vulnerable/


----------



## i_am_Lois (Apr 26, 2014)

I guess I should be shivering in my boots. I guess I should worry about all the terrible things people could possibly do. But no... I don't want to be that paranoid.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't think any of us should be afraid, but it's good to know the things that can be done now with computers.  Even if I were going in for an operation, I wouldn't let information like this make me paranoid.  With all the crazy things going on nowadays, we'd all be scared to leave the house if we started to second guess everything.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Apr 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze I think computers & the world wide web have advanced so quickly, there often seems to be a huge gap between what people can do with them and government regulation about the illegal activities using them. Maybe someday (but I doubt it will be in our lifetime) there may be many government imposed safety regulations, monitoring of personal computer activity and laws about computer usage.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 27, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> SeaBreeze I think computers & the world wide web have advanced so quickly, there often seems to be a huge gap between what people can do with them and government regulation about the illegal activities using them. Maybe someday (but I doubt it will be in our lifetime) there may be many government imposed safety regulations, monitoring of personal computer activity and laws about computer usage.



Do you _really_ want that?



> The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. ~ Thomas Jefferson



The government has been trying (mainly unsuccessfully, but with a few key successes) to regulate the 'Net for the past several years. If you want the U.S. to be the next China, with all of its blocking of information and news sites except for those chosen by the government, then yes, we should lobby for more laws.

But if we wish to keep the 'Net free, then we have to expect and accept a bit of Wild West.


----------



## d0ug (Apr 27, 2014)

Doctors kill more people in hospitals than all the wars that are going on. Maybe this is an attempt  to find some one else to blame for this manslaughter.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)

I'll accept it!


----------

